# GT Bikes 2013



## cyclery.de (23. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn die Eurobike noch 2 Monate auf sich warten lässt, wurden die ersten Bikes der 2013er Kollektion vorgestellt. Mit dabei: Die Reanimation weiterer Klassiker (u.a. Edge Ti).

Singletrackworld

Bikeradar


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2012)

Danke!

Schön daß das TT auch auf der Strasse wiederkehrt.
Das Edge Ti, oh Mann, ich ärgere mich fast schon daß ich das Lotto aufgebaut habe.
Das Karakoram ist auch sehr gut gelungen.
Chapeau, da wird richtig aufgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die neuen Modelle auch sehr gelungen. Das Edge ti 

Den Schritt zurück im Road-Bereich begrüße ich sehr. Auch das xizang gefällt, ich konnte es mir ja schon in Wildlingen in natura anschauen und es wirkt ganz anders als im Post, welcher hier schon existiert.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2012)

Oha, das Edge TI ist wirklich lecker, zumal bei mir ein neues Rennrad ansteht. 

Ab wann wird das Edge lieferbar sein? Am liebsten so schnell wie möglich


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also das Kara ist wirklich hübsch, aber was soll man mit noch nem Hardtail, also für mich auch wieder uninteressant. Evtl. für die Frau....

Entegegen den anderen Meinungen find ich das Edge ti jetzt nicht sooooo toll. Klar das Finish ist schon sehr aufwändig, das kostet, aber irgendwie wirkt es darüberhinaus lieblos.

Vor allem das Steuerrohr vorne wirkt irgendwie billig. So Taiwan Massenware halt. In bester Tradition wird das Rad wohl auch wieder butterweich werden, bei dem Steuerrrohr kein Wunder. Auf der anderen Seite wird zum Glück der unsägliche Trend bei RR durchbrochen, nur wegen der Steifigkeit die Steuerrohre immer weiter zu verkürzen, und man selbst darf dann schauen wie man ne einigermaßen sinnvolle Überhöhung ohne Spacerturm hinbekommen soll.

Das Rad gefällt vor allem wegen der verwendeten LR. Ohne diese ENVE Laufräder wird es mMn wohl recht langweilig wirken. Der Blasted Look ist einfach viel weniger edel als gebürstet, und da hätte man die polished Logos auch beibehalten können. Ich würde es nicht gegen nen Lotto tauschen!

Und an so nem Rad so ne häßliche DA zu verbauen ist mMn das größte Verbrechen. Gerade ne schwarze Gruppe hätte an dem Rad 10mal besser ausgesehen. Aber alles Geschmackssache eines Campa Fanboys...

Gibt ja noch keine weiteren Details, aber ich hätte mir eine deutliche Überarbeitung des Force mit mehr FW und viel weniger Gewicht gewünscht. Muss ja nicht der 2500 g Rahmen sein, aber a bisserl weniger ist hoffentlich drin...

Aber alles Gemecker auf hohem Niveau....schön zu sehen, dass sie bei GT weiter was tun wollen. 

VG
peru


----------



## Cad2 (25. Juni 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> aber ich hätte mir eine deutliche Überarbeitung des Force mit mehr FW und viel weniger Gewicht gewünscht. Muss ja nicht der 2500 g Rahmen sein, aber a bisserl weniger ist hoffentlich drin...
> 
> VG
> peru



leichter wär schon cool, aber mehr FW? wozu? nimm doch dann ein sanction das hoffentlich auch etwas leichter wird....


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Juni 2012)

Sanction und Force haben denselben Federweg. Speziell für den Einsatzbereich des Sanctions könnte dieser aber in der Tat größer sein.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, die ham beide 152 mm am Heck. 

Sanction ist für mich im Einsatzbereich sogar eher begrenzter, aber das ist halt meine Idee von der neuen Am- ich kann mit dem Rad alles fahren Wunderwaffe...

Mehr FW deshalb, weil das Force gefühlt schneller durch den Federweg rauscht als z. B.: ein Würfel Stereo, trotz aller Abstimmungsversuche. Wird von den Bike Bravos ja ähnlich gewertet. Mehr Federweg heißt bei mir auch nicht wippen, da ich Radfahren noch gelernt habe und den runden Tritt beherrsche. Ergo könnte man auch noch ruppigeres Terrain fahren und bei weniger Gewicht auch auf Touren weniger leiden. Das Alu Force ist ja auch ein ziemliche Metallschwein, da wird auch bei etwas weniger Gewicht nix brechen...meine Meinung.

Ist aber auch eine müßige Diskussion, die wir gar nicht führen müssen, da GT Product Manager eh nicht machen werden was ICH will

VG
Peru




Cad2 schrieb:


> leichter wär schon cool, aber mehr FW? wozu? nimm doch dann ein sanction das hoffentlich auch etwas leichter wird....


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Juni 2012)

Road Bikes: Bicycle Times Mag


----------



## tomasius (27. Juni 2012)

Und hier noch das Pro Type CX:







http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/06/26...m-edge-carbon-gtr-di2-and-disc-brake-type-cx/

Das Edge Ti sieht einfach genial aus! Vielleicht bietet GT ja 2013 eine Aktion "Alt gegen Neu" an. 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Juni 2012)

Halllo,

na jetzt wirds doch langsam was. Disc Crosser, dafür könnt ich mich erwärmen!!!!

Mag jemand mein fast neues CX Pro haben)

VG
Peru



tomasius schrieb:


> Und hier noch das Pro Type CX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (28. Juni 2012)

das mit dem Crosser wird wohl nix in Europe, das Edge Ti "koennte" es als als Frameset geben, als Komplettbike ist es nicht vorgesehen habe ich irgendwo gehoert (und ich habe keine Ahnung von was ich hier schreibe - um was gings?)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Juni 2012)

Wie immer halt Meinen Crosser hab ich ja auch aus US und A geholt.

Badbikes hatte lange einen, aber der ging erst nach massiver Rabattierung weg. Also werden die sich sicher auch nix mehr holen...

Haben ja bald ne Niederlassung in Mexiko, dann einmal über die Grenze nach amiland und dann in Häppchen unter 430  mitbringen.

VG
Peru




Konaschaf schrieb:


> das mit dem Crosser wird wohl nix in Europe, das Edge Ti "koennte" es als als Frameset geben, als Komplettbike ist es nicht vorgesehen habe ich irgendwo gehoert (und ich habe keine Ahnung von was ich hier schreibe - um was gings?)


----------



## Bullfighter (28. Juni 2012)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Road Bikes: Bicycle Times Mag



Die Farbe vom Corsa one


----------



## TonySoprano (28. Juni 2012)

Tapered Steuersatz beim Edge geht ja gar nicht :// wer brauch soviel Steifigkeit beim RR ?? beim neuem Xizang siehts ja noch einigermaßen ok aus, ......


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und hier noch das Pro Type CX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geile fuhre!

die rohrquerschnitte wirken zwar etwas wuchtig, aber das ist ja bei den meisten alucrossern so. sauber, weiter so


----------



## burschilan (3. Juli 2012)

Ich muss sagen, wenn ich nicht ein 96er Edge im Keller hätte (für das ich noch kein Teil besorgt habe da ich mich nicht endscheiden kann) könnte ich bei dem neue Ti-Edge schwach werden!
Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2012)

Das EDGE Ti gefällt mir ÜBERHAUPT NICHT. Das Steuerrohr ist so was von hässlich, das geht gar nicht!

Den Crosser finde ich sehr schön, wenn ich den RM nicht hätte, wäre der meine Wahl.

Was ich total Klasse finde, ist das Karakoram. Das wird mein 29er. 
werde schon mal anfangen zu sparen.

Das Xizang wird wohl ein Traum bleiben......


----------



## Bullfighter (3. Juli 2012)

Ja das neue Karakoram haben sie echt schön hinbekommen, mir gefällt besonders die verjüngung vom Oberrohr, die Ausfallenden sehen auch besser aus und die Zugführung haben sie auch geändert
Aber das Xizang ist noch das geilste von allen 29ern.
Wenn ich heute anfange zu sparen reicht mein Geld trotzdem nicht


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2012)

das edge ti ist spannend. das tapered steuerrohr ist natürlich optisch ein problem - zumindest NOCH. 

die ersten tapered steuerrohre fand ich auch bei voluminösen alurahmen schrecklich, inzwischen übersieht man es schon fast. bei stahlrahmen (ein freund von mir hat ein cielo mit 44er steuerrohr, ein anderer ein crema) fand ich es schlicht eine katastrophe. inzwischen ist auch das deutlich weniger schlimm.

tapered wird sich sowohl beim mtb, als auch rr durchsetzen und wir werden es irgendwann akzeptieren (müssen). denkt mal an das geschrei bei den ersten 29ern, wie hässlich die dinger doch sind - mich eingeschlossen 

für ZWEI NEUE TITANÄDER gibts von mir einfach per se mal daumen hoch!


----------



## Bullfighter (8. Juli 2012)

Das Tapered Steuerrohr fällt bei einer kleineren größe gar nicht so auf

http://carytownbicyclecompany.com/2012/07/gt-edge-titanium-first-ride/


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ...die ersten tapered steuerrohre fand ich auch bei voluminösen alurahmen schrecklich, inzwischen übersieht man es schon fast. bei stahlrahmen (ein freund von mir hat ein cielo mit 44er steuerrohr, ein anderer ein crema) fand ich es schlicht eine katastrophe. inzwischen ist auch das deutlich weniger schlimm....



Das Problem lässt sich einfach umgehen, wenn der Hersteller des Rahmens es will. Oben ein (semi-)integrierter Steuersatz, unten ein normaler externer. IS44 zu EC49 sind grad mal 5mm Unterschied und es fällt kaum noch auf, hat aber alle Vorteile eines konischen Steuerrohres.


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Problem lässt sich einfach umgehen, wenn der Hersteller des Rahmens es will. Oben ein (semi-)integrierter Steuersatz, unten ein normaler externer. IS44 zu EC49 sind grad mal 5mm Unterschied und es fällt kaum noch auf, hat aber alle Vorteile eines konischen Steuerrohres.




Ich glaube kaum, dass man Kohlenstoff mit so einem feinen, filigranen Titan- "Geröhr" vergleichen kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man Kohlenstoff mit so einem feinen, filigranen Titan- "Geröhr" vergleichen kann.



Warum nicht? Es ist doch völlig egal aus welchem Material es ist. Ein sehr stark konisches Steuerrohr sieht immer scheiXXe aus, egal ob aus Titan oder Carbon. Und die Rohre aktueller Titanbikes sind mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr so filigran wie bei einem alten Xizang.


----------



## gleiser (8. Juli 2012)

oh da wär schon was feines dabei. 
wär da nur nicht der blöde hintergedanke, dass man bei problemen von csg immer im regen stehen gelassen wird.
mit so einem vertrieb gewinnt man keine kunden, man verliert sie nur.....leider.


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man Kohlenstoff mit so einem feinen, filigranen Titan- "Geröhr" vergleichen kann.


So ein Steuerrohr kann man basteln woraus man will:









Das xizang sieht sehr lecker aus, wobei der Preis wahrscheinlich jenseits meiner Vernuftgrenze für Fahrradrahmen liegen wird.


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> So ein Steuerrohr kann man basteln woraus man will:



Basteln trifft es hier richtig. Dann doch lieber konisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2012)

Wo siehst Du Gebastel? Das Steuerrohr vom On-One ist genauso konisch wie von meinem Intense.


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2012)

Und das dünne Oberrohr an dem dicken Steuerrohr findest Du ok? Ich nicht!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juli 2012)

Es gibt echt schlimmeres.


----------



## mani.r (9. August 2012)

2013!!!!

http://stg.gtbicycles.com/


----------



## Bullfighter (14. August 2012)

mani.r schrieb:


> 2013!!!!
> 
> http://stg.gtbicycles.com/



Das war ja wieder so klar die beiden Bikes die mir gefallen (Karakoram 9r Hans Ray & Corsa one)  kommen nicht nach Deutschland


----------



## DHRacer (15. August 2012)

Das Karakoram Hans Rey kommt sehr wohl nach Deutschland. Ebenso das Avalanche Hans Rey und Zaskar 100 Hans Rey.


----------



## Bullfighter (15. August 2012)

?
Wenn ich auf der Seite Deutschland einstelle ist es nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Konaschaf (15. August 2012)

DHRacer schrieb:


> Das Karakoram Hans Rey kommt sehr wohl nach Deutschland. Ebenso das Avalanche Hans Rey und Zaskar 100 Hans Rey.



Das ist richtig - wobei man klar herausstellen muss, dass das Hans Rey Edition Zaskar 100 das einzige sein wird, das jin 26" geliefert wird....alle anderen Zaskars nur noch in "Groß"


----------



## cyclery.de (15. August 2012)

Das Karakoram Hans Rey wird nach derzeitigen Informationen ab Ende November in den Größen S-XL lieferbar sein (UVP 849 ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. August 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> alle anderen Zaskars nur noch in "Groß"



Damit ist die Legende tot. Tot und ausgewaidet.


----------



## versus (16. August 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Damit ist die Legende tot. Tot und ausgewaidet.



tot wäre sie, wenn man weiterhin an den kleinen rädern festhalten würde. in den usa werden schon jetzt kaum mehr 26er hardtails verkauft. siehe olympisches cc rennen - ganze 3 starter auf 26"...

bitte jetzt keine 26 vs. 29 diskussion, aber bei einnem cc hardtail gibt es kaum noch gründe für kleine räder. 

sagt einer, der sis mit dem 26er zaskar gefahren ist. klar gings, eigentlich sogar sehr gut, aber wenn ich richtig auf zeit hätte fahren wollen, wäre das 29er trotz 0.7kg mehrgewicht besser gewesen.


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2012)

der crosser ist ja klasse. bei mir steht nächstes jahr eh ein disc crosser an und das gt jetzt sowas auf den markt wirft ist perfekt. gibts schon genauere daten zwecks erscheinen und deutschen marktpreis? die spanne von 1000-2000$ lässt ja auf ein bezahlbares modell hoffen.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2012)

@divergent!: Gibt es nicht für Deutschland.


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2012)

Hier das GT Eightball! 






Tom


----------



## GTdanni (31. August 2012)

Hat zwar TTD aber kein Badge mehr. 
Schade. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Und sind das Kabelbinder am UR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2012)

Dann starte ich mal mit ein paar Videos meines Youtube Kanals 

*URBAN*

















*DOWNHILL*

















*CROSS COUNTRY/ALL MOUNTAIN/ENDURO*













































*BMX*


----------



## gleiser (24. November 2012)

Naja, wenns GT ohne CSG gäbe, dann wärs wieder einen Blick wert, aber mit dem Kundensupport bleibts wohl bei dem Bestand der im Keller is. :kotz:

Schade, die Finger würden jucken nach ner geilen Rennfeile.


----------



## cyclery.de (24. November 2012)

Habe als Händler bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die CSG hat viele Ersatzteile auf Lager und liefert schnell. Garantiefälle waren noch nie über mich abzuwickeln, weil bisher (bei meinen Kunden) noch keine aufgetreten sind. Und das spricht eindeutig für GT!


----------



## gleiser (24. November 2012)

Hat mir der letzte Händler auch im Verkaufsgespräch gesagt, danach bekam ich ein Bike mit ab Werk defekter Bremsleitung. Die formale Abwicklung, weil davon lässt man sich ja nicht aufhalten, dauerte über 3 Monate. 
Die Bestellung und Lieferung eines Schaltauges, davon unabhängig, dauerte 5 Monate.

Ein Beispiel bei einem Händler, bei nem anderen wars ein Rahmenschaden am originalverpackten Bike. Austausch dauerte eine Saison. 
Ich stand damals selbst mit CSG in Kontakt.

Bei zwei weiteren Händlern wollte ich heuer, trotz meiner Erfahrungen, anscheinend bin ich lernresistent oder einfach nur Markenvernarrt, einkaufen. Beide sind nicht mehr bereit mit CSG zusammenzuarbeiten. Gründe, die ich nach Kontakt mit CSG verstehe, wurden mir genannt und sind durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Es mag also sein, dass ich unheimliches Pech hatte, oder einfach nur das normale Beispiel für den guten Kundenservice durch CSG bin ;-)

Ergänzend fallen mir nur noch die 3 Monate Wartezeit für den Austausch einer gebrochenen Rize Schwinge im Rahmen der Garantie ein, die ein Bikekollege von mir durchmachen musste.
Ach übrigens, alle Fälle die ich im Rahmen der Gewährleistung, nicht Garantie, gestellt habe wurden abgelehnt ;-)

Aber wenn du auch nur einen lösungsorientierten, und dabei gehts mir ehrlich gesagt nicht nur darum ohne Kostenaufwand durchzukommen, sondern die im Keller stehenden Bikes bei Problemen auch so schnell wie möglich wieder fahren zu können, also wenn du einen Ansprechpartner für mich hast, den ich in solch einem Fall kontaktieren kann, wäre ich  mehr als nur dankbar.

lg
h


----------



## gleiser (27. November 2012)

hm...., Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen?


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2012)

Wenn Du hier eine Reaktion seitens der CSG erwartest - "derzeit ohne Herstellersupport".
Gute N8


----------



## gleiser (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein, keine Angst, ich erwarte mir keine Reaktion durch den Vertrieb und schon garnicht in einem Forum.
  Ich wollte einfach ein wenig einen Erfahrungsaustausch anregen, und mal auf das Feedback der Community hören.
  Muss aber auch sagen, dass man schon deutlich merkt, dass hier anscheinend viele Historiker unterwegs sind und neue Bikes von GT anscheinend nicht mehr den
  Qualitätsstandards von vor 10 Jahren und mehr entsprechen.
  Gutes Beispiel sind die ausgeschlagenen Hinterbauten an den Force, zumindest aus der 2011er Serie.
  Hat aber alles nix mit der Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun. Wenn ich mal eine Saison auf ein Schaltauge warten muss, dann kann ichs mir gleich aus Elfenbein schnitzen.


lg


----------



## mani.r (11. Dezember 2012)

Zähle mich nicht zu den Historiker, da ich erst seit 2008 GT fahre.

Mir scheint Du hast da kein glückliches Händchen mit Deinen Bikes.
Ich hatte 3 Jahre lang ein Sanction welches ohne Probleme, Lagerwechsel usw auskam dabei viel und hart im Einsatz war mit Bikepark, Endurotouren und div. Hausrunden.
Mein GT Force hatte ich 2 Jahre ohne Probleme.
Mein DHi kam auch mit verbogenem Schaltauge und mir wurder innerhalb einer Woche ein Neues geliefert.
An meinem Zaskar Carbon ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass der Steuersatz unten nach einem Jahr recht viel Rost dran hatte wobei ich auch bei jedem Wetter gefahren bin. Sonst 1A.

Mit Fett wurde immer recht gespart wobei es bei meinem neuen Zaskar 100 endlich mal sehr gut passte.


----------



## gleiser (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Bikes kommen durchwegs staubtrocken, was mir wieder weniger ausmacht. Meist tausche ich Komponenten bereits im Vorhinein oder zerlege den Hobel komplett und fette ihn durch.
  Hat mich jetzt nicht sonderlich gestört, aber da hast du völlig recht.

  Mag sein, dass ich Pech hatte, was meine Bikes angeht. Leider gehts den CSG Fahrern in meinem Bekanntenkreis ähnlich. Hatte auch die Möglichkeit mit einigen Händlern zu plaudern. Die meisten sind am Ende mit CSG, eben auf Grund der geschilderten Probleme. CSG scheint dann zusätzlich das Thema Marketing auf die Händler abwälzen zu wollen. Das macht es natürlich nicht einfacher die Bikes an den Mann und die Frau zu bringen.
  Das Verstecken hinter den Händlern ist natürlich auch kein gutes Zeichen für die Kunden. Hatte heuer mal ein Bike von Rotwild im Stall, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, und war von Kontakt und Service sehr überzeugt.
Auch Specialized soll recht fix sein, habe ich gehört. Fällt mir so ein, wenn ich lese, dass du ein EVO fährst.

  Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Bikes, mit alle ihren Macken und ich habe mir auch jetzt wieder ein Zaskar 9er unter den Nagel gerissen. Einfach weil mir das Image der Marke gefällt, weil ich es mag GT zu fahren.
  Dabei wünscht man sich halt als Kunde die Unterstützung wenns mal nicht so läuft. Auf die lange Bank geschoben zu werden ist da nicht lustig.
  Vielleicht hast du einfach die besseren Händler, mit den besseren Kontakten, an der Hand ;-)
  Vielleicht sind die Alpen ein unüberwindbares Hinderniss, wer weiß das schon ;-)

  lg


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe durchaus auch ein neueres GT, mein Sensor 1.0. Und bis auf die "trockene" Erstmontage und die fehlende Schraubensicherung an den Gelenken war alles in Ordnung. Und den letzten Punkt habe ich auch schon an den Specialized; Cubes und Canyons von Kollegen festgestellt.
Von daher bleibe ich dem Hersteller meines ersten MTB treu, allerdings mit Blick durch Frontscheibe und Rückspiegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2012)

Du fährst Peugeot


----------



## cleiende (12. Dezember 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Du fährst Peugeot



Wie meinen?
Wen meinen?

Nö, ich fahre Ford und Renault.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2012)

Na wegen dieser Aussage:

"Von daher bleibe ich dem Hersteller meines ersten MTB treu, allerdings mit Blick durch Frontscheibe und Rückspiegel."

Vom Peugeot MTB zum Peugeot PKW.


----------



## RobG301 (28. Februar 2013)

Find das Force Carbon Pro 2013 sehr schick!

Was haltet ihr davon?

Bei mir stell sich nur die Frage ob 150mm vorn und hinten bei 95kg und 1,99m selbst in XL-Ausführung langen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Das wird hinhauen!


----------



## RobG301 (1. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das wird hinhauen!



Na dann komm ich um ne Probefahrt wohl nicht drum herum!

Brauche nämlich nen leichtes Enduro um die Garage unten herum abzurunden!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

Vorsichtig wäre ich bei der RF Next, die ist eher für XC gedacht, vor allem bei 95kg.


----------

